# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How much water to drink during a cycle?does it matter?

## Random

i know water is essential for flushing your system and keeping you hydrated but i have a friend who has a condition that he can not drink more than a gallon of water a day. he is going on a cycle that includes test, fina, and EQ, does it matter if he cant drink that much on a daily basis? will he do more harm than good? thanks for the input.....

----------


## angelripper

the more food u eat the more water u drink

----------


## Tedbear981

I try and drink a gallon while im on, not sure if its enough but I piss like a racehorse

----------


## JohnnyB

What condition is that? I've never heard of anything that would stop you from drinking water, I'm interested to know what it is.

JohnnyB

----------


## Random

basically he has problems with bowel movements,i think its something like irritable bowel syndrome or something, i just told him i wasnt sure, i just dont want him to ruin his liver or kidneys....do you guys think he should be worried or not? is it that big a deal if he drinks around a gallon or less while on steroids ?

----------


## james21

A gallon a day should be fine ... if it was orals more ... but water in universal you want as much as you can handle ... or more

----------


## J*U*icEd

a gallon is good!!

----------


## v-ate

I drink a gallon or more a day; especially if I am using test and d-bol as they make me very thirsty. On the flip side if you don't drink lots of water you will get lots of very painful muscle cramps.

----------


## ODC0717

> basically he has problems with bowel movements,i think its something like irritable bowel syndrome or something, i just told him i wasnt sure, i just dont want him to ruin his liver or kidneys....do you guys think he should be worried or not? is it that big a deal if he drinks around a gallon or less while on steroids?


What would IBS have to do with not being able to drink more then a gallon of water daily? I think a gallon daily should be the minimum, if his kidneys hurt during the cycle he might want to halt the tren as that's probably the culprit. IMO, if your sides hurt while taking any oral AAS or using something else that's harsh on your liver, you're not drinking enough water. Just my .02, but water is paramount in keeping your running optimally.

----------


## tboney

Even with his condition water can only assist in healthy liver and kidney issues. I f excess watr contributes to diahrea problems associated with IBS he should really just bump up his fiber intake to help. I could be wrong? Actually he should consult his physician regarding the use of aas as should every one using aas. He will want bloodwork etc follow up anyway. If his physician wont assist him with this isssue he should find a new one. Just my opinion.

----------


## Swifto

2 Litres spread evenly through the day. I drink a little more on training days because of sweating and the heat.

----------


## Mesomorphyl

Ask big'r... he probably has a study on it.

----------


## juicehoe

u can drink to much water... more is not always better.

----------


## tempbrit

If you are running Tren , I would think that a gallon would be the minimum. I sweat like no tomorrow all day long. If my water intake is light for a day or so, I can feel the dehydration.

Don't mess with Tren, keep yourself hydrated.

----------


## oldandgrim

When reading this thread I must not be drinking enough water. I only drink about one litre a day/ I drink when training about half a litre and I never get cramps. I also hold water like camel humps so dont like to drink too much.

How the hell do you find time to drink a gallon or more?

----------


## safobuddy

I drink a gallon of water every day even when I'm not on a cycle. And when I'm on, I'll drink 1.5 to 2 gallons a day. I'd rather stay hydrated and keep my body flushed all the time.

----------


## stupidhippo

well alreasy protein shakes amount to 2-3 liters of water . + amount drank during meals... many more liters..

----------


## groundbound561

is there anyway to drink too much water at all?

----------


## Seattle Junk

> i know water is essential for flushing your system and keeping you hydrated but i have a friend who has a condition that he can not drink more than a gallon of water a day. he is going on a cycle that includes test, fina, and EQ, does it matter if he cant drink that much on a daily basis? will he do more harm than good? thanks for the input.....


Usually when people say "I have a friend" it means they're talking about themselves.

It sounds like a possible kidney condition but that still doesn't make sense cause you usually suppose to drink more water. If he/you have a condition, he/you should not even be doing gear until you know for sure if it's ok to do so. Especially tren , that's crazy. Yes, plenty of water is essential and necessary.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> When reading this thread I must not be drinking enough water. I only drink about one litre a day/ I drink when training about half a litre and I never get cramps. I also hold water like camel humps so dont like to drink too much.
> 
> How the hell do you find time to drink a gallon or more?


That's WHY you are holding water, you're not drinking enough. Your body will retain water when there isn't enough consumed. By all means, drink a lot more water. You should be drinking a gallon minimum a day. You should see the back of my Lexus, I have water bottles scattered all over the floor.

----------


## slooby

i cant get enough water,i always feel dehydrated.. all i do is pee and sh*t while im on

----------


## Seattle Junk

> i cant get enough water,i always feel dehydrated.. all i do is pee and sh*t while im on



Hehehe....I know....I am bathroom expert. Everywhere I go I plot out the restrooms so I know where they are....

----------

